# Win 7 - Consider replacing your battery



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I have a laptop that is just under a year old. Recently, I started recieving a message telling me to consider replacing my battery. I've googled the earth and see there are lots of complaints out there. There are some suggested fixes that don't work. Based on the search results I've seen so far, it is a 50/50 shot on whether the message is real or Win7 has an issue.

Has anyone else encountered this message on a newer laptop? More importantantly, anyone successfully overcome this issue without buying a new battery?
TIA


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Have you checked with your notebook manufacturer? There used to be a way to re-calibrate the battery power meter, but I can't remember if it was a Windows function or BIOS.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Is the battery out of warranty. I had one of shortly after purchase and it was replaced for free under warranty.


----------



## mstanka (Jan 26, 2003)

FWIW - Dell Batteries are warrantied for one year.

Most makers have a common warranty for batteries as they are considered a consumable.

Get with the maker asap.

Michael.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

MikeW said:


> I have a laptop that is just under a year old. Recently, I started recieving a message telling me to consider replacing my battery. I've googled the earth and see there are lots of complaints out there. There are some suggested fixes that don't work. Based on the search results I've seen so far, it is a 50/50 shot on whether the message is real or Win7 has an issue.
> 
> Has anyone else encountered this message on a newer laptop? More importantantly, anyone successfully overcome this issue without buying a new battery?
> TIA


I get a message to replace my wireless mouse and keyboard batteries (for both laptop and desktop machines) once in a great while, but I have never replaced a laptop main battery, even those three or four years old.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Outside of warranty by about 2 weeks. I was hoping it was Win 7 bug, but I guess it's time for a new battery.

Thanks for the input...


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

MikeW said:


> Outside of warranty by about 2 weeks. I was hoping it was Win 7 bug, but I guess it's time for a new battery.
> 
> Thanks for the input...


Apparently the specs for battery life are pretty darn close to warranty life.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

We run hundreds of HP and Dell laptops at work with WIN7 and have no such issue.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

billsharpe said:


> Apparently the specs for battery life are pretty darn close to warranty life.


Well, they did not randomly pick the warranty term.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Had this exact issue happen on a little over a year old HP laptop with windows 7 to a girl I work with. And after I tried everything I could come up with including recalbriation on the battery and nothing working we finally just ordered a new battery and the issue is now gone so I guess in that case the battery was really bad.


----------

